# Tham khảo chiều dài dương vật theo độ tuổi



## mintmintonline (23/12/21)

_Nam giới việc sở hữu “cậu nhỏ” to và dài là điều người nào cũng mong muốn để vừa bộc lộ bản lĩnh đàn ông, vừa thỏa mãn nhu cầu dục tình cho bạn trăm năm. Chính do vậy, sự theo dõi công đoạn phát triển kích thước,* chiều dài dương vật theo độ tuổi* chuẩn nhất… đóng vai trò quan trọng, trong khoảng ấy sở hữu các biện pháp chăm sóc tốt nhất._
*ĐỘ TUỔI DƯƠNG VẬT khởi đầu lớn mạnh VÀ ngừng vững mạnh*
Để với thể coi sóc “cậu nhỏ” khỏe mạnh, toàn diện, góp phần hoàn thiện 1 dương vật thẩm mỹ nam giới cần nắm thời điểm dương vật vững mạnh mạnh mẽ và dừng tăng trưởng.
Theo các chuyên gia nam gia nam học, dương vật nam giới bắt đầu lớn mạnh mạnh trong khoảng 10-14 tuổi bởi khi này hormone nam giới lớn mạnh mạnh và “cậu nhỏ” cũng vững mạnh tuần tự từ chiều dài đến chiều rộng để thích ứng sở hữu các thay đổi này, bước vào giai đoạn trưởng thành.
Và theo ấy, dương vật của các anh em sẽ ngừng lớn mạnh ở giai đoạn từ 16 – 21 tuổi, khi này về căn bản kích thước dương vật sẽ đạt chuẩn, dịch hoàn cũng tăng kích thước, lông mu mọc lên và dương vật cũng khởi đầu cương cứng để tạo ra nhu cầu dục tình.
ngoài ra, chung quy kích thước dương vật không quá phụ thuộc vào thời gian khởi đầu vững mạnh sớm hay muộn, mà trong quá trình tăng trưởng mạnh nó phụ thuốc hầu hết vào lượng hormone sinh dục tiết ra trong độ tuổi dậy thì.



*THAM KHẢO CHIỀU DÀI DƯƠNG VẬT THEO ĐỘ TUỔI CHUẨN NHẤT*
cùng mang giai đoạn hoàn thiện và lớn mạnh của thân thể, chiều dài dương vật nam giới có sự vững mạnh tương ứng, theo ấy các cơ quan khác như tinh hoàn và bìu cũng có sự đổi thay rõ rệt. Dưới đây, có thể tham khảo chiều dài dương vật theo độ tuổi được kể.
*Chiều dài dương vật của trẻ sơ sinh tới 11 tuổi*
Ở thời kỳ lọt lòng, kích thước dương vật giao động khoảng từ 3.5 – 4cm tùy vào gen di truyền, thể trạng, chế độ dinh dưỡng của người mẹ trong giai đoạn có thai và cho con bú… Và những quá trình tiếp theo, kích thước dương vật với sự đổi thay như sau:
● trong khoảng 1 – hai tuổi: 4.8 – 5cm
● từ hai – 3 tuổi: 5 – 5.3cm
● trong khoảng 3 – 5 tuổi: 5.5 – 5.7cm
● từ 5 – 8 tuổi: 6 – 6.4cm
● trong khoảng 8 – 11 tuổi: 6.3 – 6.7cm
*Chiều dài dương vật tuổi thiếu niên (trước dậy thì)*
Ở các đứa trẻ tiền dậy thì thường trong độ tuổi trong khoảng 11-13 tuổi, lúc này những cơ quan sinh dục như: túi bìu, tinh hoàn và dương vật… cũng nằm trong thời kì đang lớn mạnh và dần hoàn thiện, kích thước dương vật rơi vào khoảng 6,4 – 7,6cm.
lúc này cơ thể cũng sản sinh ra nhiều chiếc hormone trăng trưởng, bìu mỏng và đỏ hơn, cơ bắp hình thành, gương mặt khía cạnh hơn,…
*Chiều dài dương vật tuổi dậy thì*
Tuổi dậy thìa là công đoạn mà cơ thể của nam giới bắt đầu diễn tả rõ các đặc điểm của tính dục nam, phát triển trong khoảng sau 13 tuổi trở đi. Giai đoạn này, những tuyến sinh dục sẽ kích hoạt tạo ra nhiều loại hormone tăng trưởng, cơ quan sinh dục cho đến sự tăng trưởng của não bộ, da, cơ, xương…
Theo đó, ở những bé trai tinh hoàn dần mở rộng và tiếp diễn phát triển, kích thước dương vật cũng nâng cao lên đáng nói về cả chu vi lẫn chiều dài, cho tới độ tuổi khoảng 18-19 tuổi thì đạt kích thước người trưởng thành, chiều dài dương vật nhàng nhàng khoảng 11 – 13cm.
ngoài ra, sự cương cứng của nam giới khi này sở hữu thể xảy ra lúc mang kích thích tình dục hoặc không với (hiện tượng xuất tinh ban đêm, mộng tinh), do tính dục nam lớn mạnh rõ rệt, ham muốn tình dục vững mạnh và nâng cao lên rõ rệt.



*Chiều dài dương vật ở người trưởng thành*
Dương vật nam giới giới hạn lớn mạnh vào thời kì cuối của tuổi dậy thì, 16-18 tuổi hoặc với thể phát triển chậm vào giai đoạn sau ấy cho đến 21-22 tuổi, mỗi năm sở hữu thể nâng cao thêm khoảng 0,5cm-1cm.
Theo dò hỏi và Báo cáo cho thấy, kích thích chiều dài của dương vật người trưởng thành tại Việt Nam “đạt chuẩn” khi ở trạng thái cương cứng nhàng nhàng là 12 – 14 cm, nếu nam giới sở hữu chế độ dinh dưỡng hợp lý và thường xuyên tập thể dục.
*Chiều dài dương vật ở ngoài 30 tuổi*
Ở ngoài độ tuổi 30, lượng testosterone sản sinh trong cơ thể nam giới khởi đầu giảm dần, khi đo kích thước dương vật cương cứng với thể đạt tối đa là 13,5-15cm. Ngoài ra ở 1 số nam giới sở hữu thể gặp phải 1 số bất thường như suy giảm ham muốn dục tình, yếu sinh lý hoặc rối loàn cương dương… tác động nguy hiểm tới chức năng dục tình.
*Chiều dài dương vật độ tuổi mãn dục*
Độ tuổi mãn dục làng nhàng ở nam giới thường bắt đầu ở độ tuổi 50 và một số ít các trường hợp nam giới còn sung mãn cho đến 65-70 tuổi. Khi này, kích thước chiều dài dương vật tối đa lúc cương cứng chỉ đạt từ 11-12cm, thậm chí là bé hơn, cố nhiên nhu cầu dục tình suy giảm đáng nói và rất khó giải quyết.
*các BỆNH LÝ ảnh hưởng tới KÍCH THƯỚC DƯƠNG VẬT*
ví như nam giới trưởng thành có chiều dài dương vật ngắn hơn 5,5cm khi ở trạng thái thường nhật thì được xếp vào hàng ngũ dương vật ngắn. Khi đấy, để với thể có được “cậu nhỏ” dài hơn, sung mãn trong đời sống dục tình thì nam giới sở hữu thể tới khám, được tư vấn và tương trợ từ những chuyên gia Nam khoa tại các bệnh viện, phòng khám nam học uy tín.
_Theo đấy, một số nguyên tố bệnh lý được cho là ảnh hưởng đến kích thước dương vật nhỏ, ngắn:_
*• *Nam giới bị tác động bởi hội chứng dương vật nhỏ (micropenis) do có rối loạn nội tiết
*• *Dinh dưỡng nghèo nàn, chế độ sống thiếu kỹ thuật gây tụt giảm testosterone ở tuổi dậy thì và trưởng thành.
*• *Dương vật bẩm sinh hoặc trong giai đoạn lớn mạnh bị chấn thương, viêm nhiễm nên sở hữu cấu tạo thất thường như: bao quy đầu dài/hẹp, dương vật cong…
*• *Nam giới mắc những bệnh lý can dự đến sự sản sinh hormone sinh dục nam như: dịch hoàn ẩn, viêm tinh hoàn…



*biện pháp TẲNG KÍCH THƯỚC DƯƠNG VẬT AN TOÀN, HIỆU QUẢ*
Theo giới chuyên môn Phân tích, hiện giờ những loại thuốc lép, gel bôi hay những bài thuốc đông y, bài tập kegel, bổ sung dinh dưỡng… chưa được chứng minh hiệu quả, nhất là sau 21 tuổi dương vật hầu như đã ngừng vững mạnh rồi. Để cải thiện kích thước, chiều dài dương vật đa phần cần can thiệp thực hành tiểu phẫu. Bạn mang thể tham khảo như:
*1/ công nghệ kéo dài dương vật khoa học Hàn Quốc*
Đây là tiểu phẫu ngoại khoa hiện đại, bằng bí quyết nới lỏng phần dây chằng ở gốc dương vật gắn mang xương mu, nhằm đưa phần “cậu nhỏ” bị vùi lấp ra ngoài, đồng thời tạo hình dương vật thường ngày. Sau tiểu phẫu chiều dài dương vật được cải thiện từ 2-6cm tùy vào cơ địa từng người, khả năng tình dục được tăng rõ rệt.
*2/ Cắt bao quy đầu kỹ thuật lấn chiếm tối thiểu D-Max*
phương pháp D-Max của Mỹ được vận dụng trong tạo hình – thẩm mỹ dương vật, nhằm cái bỏ lớp da thừa ở quy đầu dương vật, áp dụng cho nam giới bị dài – hẹp bao quy đầu. Phóng thích lớp da thừa để “cậu nhỏ” có thể lộ ra ngoài, lớn mạnh thường ngày về kích thước và đạt kích cỡ tối đa. Các chuyên gia khuyến cáo nam giới nên thực hành tiểu phẫu này càng sớm càng tốt.
*3/ Vật lý trị liệu thích hợp*
Bơm hút chân ko, kích xung diện, liệu pháp ICD – khôi phục chức năng sinh dục 7 cấp độ, chiếu sóng trị liệu (sóng ngắn, sóng dài, sóng viba hồng quang)… mang thể cải thiện rối loàn cương dương, giúp “cậu nhỏ” sở hữu thể đạt được độ cương cứng mong muốn nhưng ko làm tăng chiều dài và độ dày của dương vật.
Nguồn ** [TPHCM] Tham khảo chiều dài dương vật theo độ tuổi chuẩn nhất


----------

